# Ukraine’s Zelensky accepts Indonesia’s G20 invitation



## Indos

*Ukraine’s Zelensky accepts Indonesia’s G20 invitation*






Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelensky addresses the Indonesian public during a virtual discussion hosted by the Foreign Policy Community of Indonesia (FPCI), on May 27, 2022.(Courtesy of FPCI/-)


Yerica Lai (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Sat, May 28, 2022 

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky told an Indonesian audience on Friday that he would accept the country’s invitation to the Group of 20 Summit in Bali later this year and that he remained hopeful that the event would be free of “occupiers”. 

Ukraine has for the past three months resisted a full-scale military invasion by neighboring Russia, which now appears to be redirecting its forces to the east and south of the country after failing to take the capital Kyiv. 

Despite enjoying widespread support from around the world, Ukraine has expressed frustration with its Western allies, accusing them of dragging their feet on arms deliveries used to combat what Zelensky has called a Russian “genocide”.









Ukraine’s Zelensky accepts Indonesia’s G20 invitation


The Ukrainian president will not attend in person if the war is ongoing and hopes the summit will not include ‘occupiers’.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

President Of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelenskyy Talks To Indonesia | FPCI Virtual Public Forum​May 27, 2022


----------



## Indos

Zelenskyy plans to remotely attend G-20 summit in Bali​Ukrainian president defends his country's bid to join NATO





Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy makes an online speech on Friday at an event hosted by the Foreign Policy Community of Indonesia. (Screenshot of event)

ERWIDA MAULIA, Nikkei staff writer
May 27, 2022 20:47 JST

JAKARTA -- Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy said Friday he would attend remotely the Group of 20 economies' summit in Bali, Indonesia, in November.









Zelenskyy plans to remotely attend G-20 summit in Bali


Ukrainian president defends his country's bid to join NATO




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## Indos

Zelenskyy to attend G20 summit online​





Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy says he will attend a Group of 20 summit scheduled for November in Bali, Indonesia. He says he will attend virtually, if the Russian invasion continues.

Zelenskyy made the remark on Friday in an online speech hosted by an Indonesian think tank. Indonesia holds the rotating G20 presidency this year.

He thanked Indonesian President Joko Widodo for inviting him to the summit. He added he hopes by the autumn, the world will have "solved all these big problems."

Zelenskyy called for excluding Russia from the meeting. He said he believes that at the summit there will be only friendly states and partner states, and no occupiers.

The president also pointed out that food and energy shortages due to the Russian aggression could get even worse. He asked G20 members to understand the situation and find solutions.

Last month, the Indonesian leader said Russian President Vladimir Putin told him he plans to join the G20 summit. The Russian ambassador to Indonesia says Putin plans to attend in person.









Zelenskyy to attend G20 summit online | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy says he will attend a Group of 20 summit scheduled for November in Bali, Indonesia. He says he will attend virtually, if the Russian invasion continues.




www3.nhk.or.jp


----------



## Brainsucker

I start to fear that the this year G20 will full of political bickering. IF Putin is really come, then Indonesia will have a huge presure. Not only politically, but also with the preparation of protecting Putin from any harm. Because if he is ever killed in our country, then it will repeat what made World War 1 to happen. And Indonesia will be the center to blame. Who know what will happen to our country after that.


----------



## Indos

Brainsucker said:


> I start to fear that the this year G20 will full of political bickering. IF Putin is really come, then Indonesia will have a huge presure. Not only politically, but also with the preparation of protecting Putin from any harm. Because if he is ever killed in our country, then it will repeat what made World War 1 to happen. And Indonesia will be the center to blame. Who know what will happen to our country after that.



If Putin comes, better Indonesian government change the place from Bali into Jakarta. In Bali, there are many Westerners tourists

I think we are ready with the security, there are 1000 Paspampres soldiers for VVIP guests










And Armed Force special force should be deployed as well






Plus Brimob from Police

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Indos said:


> If Putin comes, better Indonesian government change the place from Bali into Jakarta. In Bali, there are many Westerners tourists
> 
> I think we are ready with the security, there are 1000 Paspampres soldiers for VVIP guests
> 
> View attachment 848686
> 
> View attachment 848687
> 
> 
> And Armed Force special force should be deployed as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus Brimob from Police


We need also with bring our sea and air assets to Bali. And put our best SAM batteries there. Remember drone! Somebody can always use suicide drone to kill Putin in his car on the road. Or maybe even air to ground assets. There is also a new tiny drone that can kill a person with fire & forget method.



Indos said:


> If Putin comes, better Indonesian government change the place from Bali into Jakarta. In Bali, there are many Westerners tourists
> 
> I think we are ready with the security, there are 1000 Paspampres soldiers for VVIP guests
> 
> View attachment 848686
> 
> View attachment 848687
> 
> 
> And Armed Force special force should be deployed as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus Brimob from Police


I don't agree to Jakarta. Better in a place where it is hard for any countries to bring their air & sea assets close to the conference place.


----------

